# Grizzly challange to ATLAS MFC



## Tinkertoy1941 (Oct 20, 2017)

Grizzly is selling a horizontal mill G0727 for $875.00 in the latest issue of Home shop Machinist!!
An comments!!


----------



## IanT (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks like a version of the Sieg SU1, which has been around for some time.

A review is available here:  http://www.mini-lathe.com/mini_mill/reviews/U1/U1.htm

Regards,

IanT


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 20, 2017)

I'd say one thing I'd buy it at that price before I'd pay the prices I see the atlas mills asking prices. Really $1,500 or more in adds all over. I own an atlas and just don't see that kind of value.


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 20, 2017)

Price is already up to $925!


----------



## brino (Oct 20, 2017)

Interesting......I needed a closer look.....

It's actually a horizontal and vertical, here's the vertical mode:



Grizzly page is here:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727

A manual is here:
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0727_m.pdf

a few features:
-variable speed, 1/2HP DC motor, 200-2000 RPM
-R8 spindle
-shipping weight 268lbs

Neat looking machine.
Has anyone got one? Seen one? Test driven it?
I'd be interested in some first-hand feedback.

-brino


----------



## Superburban (Oct 20, 2017)

It would be nice with a quill feed. I bought one when they first came out (about 2011). Was nice, when it was the only thing I had. But a little bit later I picked up a rongfu 45, off Craigs list. I have only used the grizzly  a few times since. Then later, I got the Van Norman 22LU, and only used the rongfu a few times since.

You need to mount it on feet, or something where the Z axis screw can go lower then the body, you will get about 2 more inches of Z axis travel.

I would not bother, unless you are tight on space, and nothing else would fit.


----------



## VSAncona (Jan 17, 2018)

The 5/8"-dia. arbor seems dubious. Where can you find cutters to fit that size?


----------

